# Salinas, Ca., Swap Meet, Saturday 11/17



## IngoMike (Nov 1, 2018)

https://monterey.craigslist.org/bik/d/bike-swap-meet-saturday-nov-17/6726071663.html

I went to the last swap and scored a couple of nice items, I think I might pull out my stuff and sell at this one.....
Richard is a good dude, give him a call............


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 14, 2018)

Bump for Saturday.........I am trying to find some time to sell, but its not looking good for me, maybe just a quick walk-thru with a pocket full of cash.....


----------



## Boxtubebob (Nov 17, 2018)

Small event,
Good people 
Sold a few things 
always a good time hangout with bike guys.


----------



## phantom (Nov 17, 2018)

If you are there after dark we could see you on Live PD


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 18, 2018)

I have heard about this for years but had not gone until yesterday... I arrived late but there were lots of goodies out there even near pick up time. Saw old friends and met some new good bike people. Ill be there for the next one and im thankful for Richard who organizes it. Hes good people.


----------



## catfish (Nov 18, 2018)

Any photos?


----------

